# Starting the process



## familyguyy (Mar 3, 2016)

We have been married almost 13 y 2 kids and although it has come up before we will start to separate. Im very sad. My wife says she prefers being alone than with me. I can no longer argue i have personality issues that i just cannot change. i get frustrated sometimes and i dont connect with people easily and she is a people person. So quite opposite. I feel burnt out at work which i just started 6 mo ago. I love our family i miss my wife greatly. But it really sunk in today when she told me that i deserve attention, recognition for what i do and there is a reason she is not giving it. Its true, if she loved me she would care but doesnt... It doesnt get any clearer.
Although its not intended, i feel im loosing my kids, i work long hours and seeing them at end of the day is priceless and durring week is all i have sometimes.. Now i wont have that. We shared so many moments - such a loss


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

Buckle your seatbelt.


----------

